# Aporte app Electronic Android



## duile (Feb 19, 2012)

Estas herramientas te pueden salvar de apuros 
un simulador Electrónico en tu movil Android.

disfruten! :contrato:


----------



## adrianferrer (Feb 19, 2012)

No se me había ocurrido buscar una aplicación así jeje parece un buen aporte, cuando tenga tiempo lo probaré.


----------



## HackElectronica (Feb 23, 2012)

Jaja genial, para laburar en el camino.


----------

